

Study Gauges Value of Technology in Schools - unstoppableted
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/14/education/study-gauges-value-of-technology-in-schools.html

======
dmckeon
A frequent issue with computer tech in schools is that districts will spend
most on hardware, a little on software, but little or nothing for teacher
training, or for program or curriculum development. In the face of that
profile, not doing follow-up by measuring how technology is used seems
completely predictable.

There are a lot more resources available online now than there were in the
1990s, but the spending patterns tend to persist. The disparities referred to
in the article very likely stem from how Title I funding is allocated, based
largely on free lunch count as a proxy for family incomes.

Would any parents with children in US K-12 public schools care to share some
success stories with tech in schools?

